# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  VS2008 Multi Thread HTTP Downloader

## imadthemad

The component itself is the project Download_Client (download_client.dll)

the project Download_Manager is a sample download manager application that has loaded and uses the component.

the download manager is incomplete (alot of functionality is not included) but it is only an example and dont plan on releasing a download manager.

But the component (download_client.dll) is enough to make your own multithread http downloader.

----------


## imadthemad

the component has save and load functions which allow you to easily load downloadjobs into the manager.

the code has been tested with several downloads.

let me know please if something is wrong with it.

----------

